# FBE Hollow Form From Kevin WIP



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Still have a lot of sanding to do and a finish to decide on. I thought Kevin might like to see what I'm doing with part of the FBE.
[attachment=3280]
[attachment=3281]
[attachment=3282]
[attachment=3283]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Dane, 

I am floored. that is absolutely gorgeous. Your choice of how to turn it, and the shape, is expert. You make me want to stop selling this stuff and just turn it myself, but of course I couldn't do it justice. I suppose it's my calling in life to provide to guys like you who *can* do it justice. 

It really is stunning and I thank you for showing us. 


.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dane,
> 
> I am floored. that is absolutely gorgeous. Your choice of how to turn it, and the shape, is expert. You make me want to stop selling this stuff and just turn it myself, but of course I couldn't do it justice. I suppose it's my calling in life to provide to guys like you who *can* do it justice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, Kevin but, I'm no expert. It's easy to turn good wood. I have a real expert on speed dial and I call him frequently. There is a wood turning website that belong to that is *FULL* of them and I am always picking their brains too. If you have a links page around here, PM me and I'll give you their link.

Of course, I normally define expert as: An EX is a has been and a Spurt is a drip under pressure. If that's your definition as well, then yes, I am both of these...


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 21, 2012)

Well turned, Dane!

What are the dimentions..?

...and be sure to post pics when finish applied, that grain's gonna POP!:nyam2:

p


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Paulie.
It's 5" X 2 3/4"


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks really great! Looking forward to seeing the end result, it's really going to shine when that thing is smoothed and finished.

And Kevin, don't worry, no one will judge you if you live vicariously through other peoples' working of your wood!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 21, 2012)

Dane now that looks sharp. I think Jerry over at wta has the answer for what ya need to do. I also think you need to save a chunk of this for the bowl swap.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 21, 2012)

Spectacular! Nicely done !


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate it.

Steve,
I don't know about that bleach stuff. I'm sorta leery of it messing with the bark around the void. It's hard for me not to just AO, wax & buff it. Oh, and I've got a nice little apricot bowl in line for the swap...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks great, Dane! You know I'm a sucker for a nice void!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> ...
> Steve,
> I don't know about that bleach stuff. I'm sorta leery of it messing with the bark around the void. ..



I don't know what bleach he's referring to, but I've been using Klean Strip WB19 for years on FBE. Unlike all other woods I've tested it on (the colors bleach out) this 2 part bleach not only whitens the yellowish sapwood in FBE but it also revives faded reds, and intensifies the flames on green wood. It's only skin deep though so don't use it untll after the final sanding and prior to applying finish. 

It's my trade secret though let's keep it between us.


----------

